
AT&T paid $200,000 to Trump’s attorney, Michael Cohen - jdtabish
https://medium.com/@fightfortheftr/at-t-paid-200-000-to-trumps-attorney-michael-cohen-and-the-payments-stop-right-after-trump-s-3356687f4827
======
adamnemecek
This is surprisingly little money. Same for how little Thiel paid.

